# Ask me a question



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I need something to occupy my mind.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

why didnt you use your manners young man


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TCNY said:


> why didnt you use your manners young man


Cause I secretly want to be spanked.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Cause I secretly want to be spanked.


naughty boy :spank


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeff271 said:


> 1 2 4 8 15 30 50 100 ? the next number is less than 150 (and not 35 or 125 or 147)


A tough one. I have yet to figure it out.

It starts as 2^0 2^1 2^2 2^3 and there it goes bananas. I thought it's 2^4 - 1, then 2^5 - 2 but again it seem off when it comes to 50. It seems to be 2^6 -14. Then 2^7 - 28. Then should be 2^8 -x. Not sure what that x is.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

How many girls have you kissed?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> How many girls have you kissed?


Only 3.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you tell the future?

Do we have to shake you in order to ask questions?

_Can_ we shake you before asking questions?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Can you tell the future?


Yes. We will all die at some point in time.



Kind Of said:


> Do we have to shake you in order to ask questions?
> 
> _Can_ we shake you before asking questions?


Anything for you.:b


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I need something to occupy my mind.


What do u think brought our universe into finite existence ?
What do you think the purpose of the Universe as a whole, is ?
What do you think the ultimate meaning and purpose to Mankind is ?
Where do you think you are going after this life since your Soul (which is the real inner you) is immaterial and wont fade away like your physical body will ?
What do you believe God requires , ultimately, of/from you ?

If I could grant you exactly 3 seconds to look at/into anything for greater understanding ..what would you choose ?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> What do u think brought our universe into finite existence ?


Last time I checked it was infinite.



Former Atheist said:


> What do you think the purpose of the Universe as a whole, is ?


It has no purpose. It simply obeys th laws of physics.



Former Atheist said:


> What do you think the ultimate meaning and purpose to Mankind is ?


No special meaning or purpose. Just live its limited existence in this world.



Former Atheist said:


> Where do you think you are going after this life since your Soul (which is the real inner you) is immaterial and wont fade away like your physical body will ?


In the ground as compost. I do not believe in the existence of a soul.



Former Atheist said:


> What do you believe God requires , ultimately, of/from you ?


Nothing. God does not exist.



Former Atheist said:


> If I could grant you exactly 3 seconds to look at/into anything for greater understanding ..what would you choose ?


Understand the misteries of the human mind.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

do you like movies about gladiators


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

monotonous said:


> do you like movies about gladiators


They are ok but I am not really a fan. I prefer animations and comedies at the moment.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Who is Spain?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^What, not who. A country.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Why is Hitler?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^He _was_. He is dead.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry, I'm messing around when I shouldn't be. Something a tiny bit more serious now.

What's your favourite Wham! song?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

pointy said:


> What's your favourite Wham! song?


Last Christmas.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> What's your favorite Beatles song


Twist and Shout and Can't buy me love.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^Last of the Mohicans or Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you get called Vlad the Impaler ?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> Do you get called Vlad the Impaler ?


It was my username in a browser game I used to play. People got used to call me Vlad(not my real name) or Dracula.


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Last time I checked it was infinite.
> 
> It has no purpose. It simply obeys th laws of physics.
> 
> ...


 When did you arrive back from taking a ride around the entire Universe , checking behind every star, sun, planet which leads you to this absolute conclusion ?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> When did you arrive back from taking a ride around the entire Universe , checking behind every star, sun, planet which leads you to this absolute conclusion ?


God id supossedly an immaterial entity. Looking for it as a material entity would be a stupid waste of time.

Instead of asking me to look for ''him'', maybe you can prove me he exists. You show him to me, cause you claim he exists.:b And don't start quoting the Bible. That only proves you can read a book or memorize passages.


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> God id supossedly an immaterial entity. Looking for it as a material entity would be a stupid waste of time.
> 
> *Instead of asking me to look for ''him'', maybe you can prove me he exists*. You show him to me, cause you claim he exists.:b And don't start quoting the Bible. That only proves you can read a book or memorize passages.


 Id like to stay on your absolute truth claim that 'God does not exist' . Id like you to tell me what your justification is that has led you to this specific conclusion ; Your statement might start thusly : ' I know God does not exist because _____________________________________________

_________________________________________________________ .'


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> Id like to stay on your absolute truth claim that 'God does not exist' . Id like you to tell me what your justification is that has led you to this specific conclusion ; Your statement might start thusly : ' I know God does not exist because _____________________________________________
> 
> _________________________________________________________ .'


You claim there is a God. So it is you the one that has to present arguments to back up your claim and not the other way around. :lol So: Why do you claim there is a God?


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

How often do you check your privilege?


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Why are you a sad vlad?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ntln said:


> How often do you check your privilege?


Not sure I am following you. My privilege?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TabbyTab said:


> Why are you a sad vlad?


Because of 3 things:

1. I have SAD(and depression, but working on it);

2. I don't remember ever feeling happy;

3. Because of a girl.:blank Always these girls...Sigh!:|


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Not sure I am following you. My privilege?


Ah dammit, meme not popular enough for widespread recogntion


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the chemical equation for cellular respiration?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ntln said:


> Ah dammit, meme not popular enough for widespread recogntion


I've never read a meme in my whole life.  Sorry.


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> You claim there is a God. So it is you the one that has to present arguments to back up your claim and not the other way around. :lol So: Why do you claim there is a God?


 You claim you know there is no personal theistic Creator (viz God) required for our scientifically confirmed and observable to all, personal / intelligent-based/information-infused effects of Creation.....so please tell us how your affirmative default position of atheistic Materialism and Naturalism
accounted for such things which are largely NON material ?

It was you who stated you know there is no God (Creator) to our Universe so its up to you to present arguments to back up your claim for a personal Creator not being required...not the other way around. I asked YOU a question and you gave affirmative answer to it so its up to you to back up your truth claim. We have a reality that are both enjoying, so please explain applying your atheism why you know there is no God required for what we have . You DO trust atheism is the correct answer, right ?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Former Atheist said:


> Id like to stay on your absolute truth claim that 'God does not exist' . Id like you to tell me what your justification is that has led you to this specific conclusion ; Your statement might start thusly : ' I know God does not exist because _____________________________________________
> 
> _________________________________________________________ .'


Mankind uses what they can see and what they can figure out using science to find absolutely zero proof of a magical entity. Editarino : To disprove your spaghetti, we know how planets are formed, we know how a galaxy is made, we know what keeps a star going and we have a very very good theory for how the universe was made.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What is the chemical equation for cellular respiration?


Glucose + oxygen turn into energy + co2 + water


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you stink?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> You claim you know there is no personal theistic Creator (viz God) required for our scientifically confirmed and observable to all, personal / intelligent-based/information-infused effects of Creation.....so please tell us how your affirmative default position of atheistic Materialism and Naturalism
> accounted for such things which are largely NON material ?
> 
> It was you who stated you know there is no God (Creator) to our Universe so its up to you to present arguments to back up your claim for a personal Creator not being required...not the other way around. I asked YOU a question and you gave affirmative answer to it so its up to you to back up your truth claim. We have a reality that are both enjoying, so please explain applying your atheism why you know there is no God required for what we have . *You DO trust atheism is the correct answer, right* ?


I don't trust anything and anyone completely. That's why we are equiped with brains and got to be the top predator. Cause we have always doubted everything. I do not label myself as an atheist. I am a christian orthodox that doesn't have a stomach for religious bull****.

Anyway, so we will not drag things for too long, I will enter your game.

I see no God or evidence of it. Now show me your argument or counter-argument. Just, please, don't start quoting the Bible. I will puke.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you stink?


 I think I saw something like this on another post of yours.

I currently don't. I just took a shower.:b


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Mankind uses what they can see and what they can figure out using science to find absolutely zero proof of a magical entity. Editarino : To disprove your spaghetti, we know how planets are formed, we know how a galaxy is made, we know what keeps a star going and we have a very very good theory for how the universe was made.


 Then you should know the answers to this atheistic worldview/origins :

Naturalism : Attempts to explain all phenomina by natural causes and laws.
Questions : 1. Where did information come from ? 2. Where did Energy come from ? 3. Where did Matter come from ? 4. Where did Life come from (the very first DNA) ? 5. Where did Consciousness come from (reason, logic, will, love,etc...) ?

Materialism : The Doctrine that nothing exists except matter and its movements and modifications.
Questions : 1. What about the Laws of logic ? 2. What about the Laws of Science ? 3. What about the Laws of Mathematics ? 4.What about the Laws of Morality ? 5. What about thoughts ?


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I don't trust anything and anyone completely. That's why we are equiped with brains and got to be the top predator. Cause we have always doubted everything.* I do not label myself as an atheist. I am a christian orthodox that doesn't have a stomach for religious bull****.
> *
> Anyway, so we will not drag things for too long, I will enter your game.
> 
> I see no God or evidence of it. Now show me your argument or counter-argument. Just, please, don't start quoting the Bible. I will puke.


 You don't believe in or see any evidence for the (Christian) God, yet you profess yourself to be ' CHRISTIAN Orthodox' !??? How does that work ? Ive not brought into the discussion any religiousity or religious book have I ? So theres no need to keep on with 'don't quote the Bible' .

Do you cogently understand what you believe in being Christian Orthodox ? Hint : They believe in God .

Anyway, its time you explain yourself so you don't look ridiculous. Thanks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> You don't believe in or see any evidence for the (Christian) God, yet you profess yourself to be ' CHRISTIAN Orthodox' !??? How does that work ?


Very simple. You are baptized while you are a baby. You don't get to make a choice.



Former Atheist said:


> Do you cogently understand what you believe in being Christian Orthodox ? Hint : They believe in God .
> 
> Anyway, its time you explain yourself so you don't look ridiculous. Thanks.


We have studied religion in school as a mandatory discipline between ages 10-14. I don't feel like I have to explain myself on this. Nor do I feel ridiculous for the fact I was baptized at a few months old.:b


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Very simple. You are baptized while you are a baby. You don't get to make a choice.
> 
> We have studied religion in school as a mandatory discipline between ages 10-14. I don't feel like I have to explain myself on this. Nor do I feel ridiculous for the fact I was baptized at a few months old.:b


What does water baptism as a baby have anything to do with you following the Christian Orthodox Religion which totally believes in God , yet you don't and cant see any evidence of such a personal theistic Creator from the effects left over from creation called, our reality ?

You may not get to make a choice when you are an infant, but now you are nearing adulthood it sounds like, so, tell me of your choice to reject God when you say you are in the Christian Orthodox Religion that supports and loves God ?

You sound rather confused to me honestly. Is it just a case of where you don't WANT God to exist because the ramifications to your personal life would be too much to handle (?) . IF that's the case as it is with my 71 year old Friend who recently admitted :' Dave, I don't believe in God...and I just want to be my own god in life by calling my own shots' (Kind of a cute way of admitting the real truth, isn't it !?)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How did you come up with your username? Do Romanians not smile?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> What does water baptism as a baby have anything to do with you following the Christian Orthodox Religion which totally believes in God , *yet you don't and cant see any evidence of such a personal theistic Creator from the effects left over from creation called, our reality ?*


No, I can't. Some would say our reality is the result of the laws of physics. Just the way atoms have organised themselves.



Former Atheist said:


> You may not get to make a choice when you are an infant, but now you are nearing adulthood it sounds like, so, *tell me of your choice to reject God when you say you are in the Christian Orthodox Religion* that supports and loves God ?


Just my choice of an adult. I could not help not to disagree with the religious teaching ever since I was forced to learn it. It always seemed to be empty of any logic.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> How did you come up with your username? Do Romanians not smile?


I have explained ''Sad'' in a previous post.


> Because of 3 things:
> 
> 1. I have SAD(and depression, but working on it);
> 
> ...


''Vlad'' comes from my username in a broswer game I used to play. Vlad The Impaler. I was in an international guild that had a Skype chat group. Everyone called me Vlad. It seems to be easier to remember and surely easier to pronounce than my real name.

Romanians do smile. Sometimes.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

When are we getting married

oh and what browser game did you play


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Former Atheist said:


> Then you should know the answers to this atheistic worldview/origins :
> 
> Naturalism : Attempts to explain all phenomina by natural causes and laws.
> Questions : 1. Where did information come from ? 2. Where did Energy come from ? 3. Where did Matter come from ? 4. Where did Life come from (the very first DNA) ? 5. Where did Consciousness come from (reason, logic, will, love,etc...) ?
> ...


Where the hell did I say I was a scientist in any form? I'm a welder with an interest in physical science. I don't believe in a magical made-up deity so therefore I must know all the answers to the universe to please you? **** that, I won't jump to the conclusion that some random God chose to make us and our Earth all pretty and special for absolutely no reason and then went to go jack off for the next hundred million years. I would rather be logical than say "There is no clear answer, so obviously the answer is God."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Former Atheist said:


> Then you should know the answers to this atheistic worldview/origins :
> 
> Naturalism : Attempts to explain all phenomina by natural causes and laws.
> Questions : 1. Where did information come from ? 2. Where did Energy come from ? 3. Where did Matter come from ? 4. Where did Life come from (the very first DNA) ? 5. Where did Consciousness come from (reason, logic, will, love,etc...) ?
> ...


What are you like @ugh1979's arch nemesis or something?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Joe said:


> When are we getting married


We are still on. Our love gets stronger and stronger with each day. Nothing can come between us.:b



Joe said:


> oh and what browser game did you play


Glory of Fellowland.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Catherine Zeta-Jones. Wouldya?

Cate Blanchett. Wouldya?

Nicole Kidman. Wouldya?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones. Wouldya?
> 
> Cate Blanchett. Wouldya?
> 
> Nicole Kidman. Wouldya?


None. Although Catherine Zeta Jones was the most attractive one when she was younger.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

1) Nicole Kidman
2) Catherine Zeta-Jones
3) Cate Blanchett



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Also, do you like fish sticks and mac n cheese OP?


I never ate any of those two. I doubt I would like fish sticks and I avoid cheese because I am lactose intolerant.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Game time OP...
> 
> 1) Catherine Zeta-Jones F*** and marry (she's my boo)
> 2) Cate Blanchett F***
> ...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> Glory of Fellowland.


Ah I was wondering if it was tribal wars, I played that a lot back when I was younger.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Joe said:


> Ah I was wondering if it was tribal wars, I played that a lot back when I was younger.


Never played Tribal Wars. I have tried Grepolis, Forge of Empires and Sparta. None of those convinced me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> Never played Tribal Wars. I have tried Grepolis, Forge of Empires and Sparta. None of those convinced me.


 It was fun back then, I played in the original world (world 1) early enough to have first names available, though I didn't since they had a four letter requirement. The politics were exciting, the top guild had all the highest ranked players but the second best was full of not only high rated players but they had strength in numbers, they were part of an online clan community. When they declared war on the best tribe a lot of members switched sides to avoid losing everything. My clan was like #7 in the world since I'd give everyone ranks even though they didn't mean much, eventually someone overthrew me and kicked me out (back then the rules were that people of the same rank can demote each other, it sounds like a bad feature but the entire point of the game was to conquer everyone so it always was a fragile alliance). Eventually one person ended up with everything, and whoever that was, was declared the winner.


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> No, I can't. Some would say our reality is the result of the laws of physics. Just the way atoms have organised themselves.
> 
> Just my choice of an adult. I could not help not to disagree with the religious teaching ever since I was forced to learn it. It always seemed to be empty of any logic.


 If you don't want to believe in our Creator and you don't want to hear the Bible, then please don't tell others you are a Christian Orthodox. That is very hypocritical if you do and untrue.

Our reality is far more than Laws and Atoms, and Atoms . The sheer complexity of our universe showing great examples of specific design and engineering completely blows the atheist view out of the water. People aren't atheists because there isn't any evidence ...rather...they are atheists because of the lifestyle choices that are made readily available to them if they reject our personal theistic awesome Creator. And, that, is the biggest crime One could ever make ; it only lasts for a short earthly lifetime and then comes the reality of their mistake. Don't make that foolish mistake as so many do.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sorry OP, but *we can never ever be friends* since you refused to play my game and can't eat mac n cheese ;(


I'm heartbroken. I can no longer stop my tears from pouring down my face. My precious Rex you've hurt me so!


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Where the hell did I say I was a scientist in any form? I'm a welder with an interest in physical science. I don't believe in a magical made-up deity so therefore I must know all the answers to the universe to please you? **** that, I won't jump to the conclusion that some random God chose to make us and our Earth all pretty and special for absolutely no reason and then went to go jack off for the next hundred million years. I would rather be logical than say "There is no clear answer, so obviously the answer is God."


If youre going to be proud of knowing there is no God, then you should be able to give cogent answers to the belief system that YOU DO embrace . If its not supernatural, then its naturalism and materialism as the cause. It doesn't matter what you do for a living either ; if youre going to reject the obvious existing personal Creator of the Universe , the posit why you think the alternative is credible to put your trust in.

And, there IS a clear answer : Every design requires a Designer and a Designer is a personal Being ; the universe shows a great many examples of extreme razor edge fine tuning for it to come into existence, for it to remain here, for earth to be here, so we can have a home . Its called the Anthropic Principle and I encourage you to closely examine just FIVE out of 150 of these LIfe Enabling Constants which ARE reality having been scientifically discovered and even measured to the tolerances listed in the following site :http://www.godandscience.org/apologetics/designun.html . Then, please tell yourself that we DO KNOW that these simply could not come from anything else but a Mind, a Will for them to occur, and incredible power to keep them operating in perfect unison with one another. If you had a piece of Welding Gear that had just 2 of such extreme razor edge parameters to make it work well, youd confess in a heartbeat that it must have required a Designer/Creator/Builder. The Universe is far far far more complex than anything as a Welder Machine or anything else imaginable on earth. Move closer to God and give him a chance in your life, and he promises to move closer to you. But you have to make the first move. Regards.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> If you don't want to believe in our Creator and you don't want to hear the Bible, then please don't tell others you are a Christian Orthodox. That is very hypocritical if you do and untrue.


No, it's not. I was baptized as a Christian Orthodox, so I am one, you like it or not. I have lived just ok till this point and nobody gives a crap if I go to a church or not. The only person having a problem with it, is you. So maybe you should adress your issues. I'm fine, thank you.



Former Atheist said:


> Our reality is far more than Laws and Atoms, and Atoms . The sheer complexity of our universe showing great examples of specific design and engineering completely blows the atheist view out of the water. People aren't atheists because there isn't any evidence ...rather...they are atheists because of the lifestyle choices that are made readily available to them if they reject our personal theistic awesome Creator. And, that, is the biggest crime One could ever make ; it only lasts for a short earthly lifetime and then comes the reality of their mistake. Don't make that foolish mistake as so many do.


I see you can talk the talk but you still fail to provide any evidence to back up your claims.

Why is not Superman a God? Or Harry Potter? They are portrayed in plenty of books and they have superpowers.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeff271 said:


> Any luck yet?


Yes, finally got myself a chocolate bar.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucifer said:


> Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Oh, yes. Very ''decided''.:yes


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> No, it's not. I was baptized as a Christian Orthodox, so I am one, you like it or not. I have lived just ok till this point and nobody gives a crap if I go to a church or not. The only person having a problem with it, is you. So maybe you should adress your issues. I'm fine, thank you.
> 
> I see you can talk the talk but you still fail to provide any evidence to back up your claims.
> 
> Why is not Superman a God? Or Harry Potter? They are portrayed in plenty of books and they have superpowers.


 Getting sprinkled with water doesn't make you anything just like me driving thru McDonalds Restaurant doesn't make me a hamburger.

Im glad youre fine., so am I . But, you asked if anybody had some questions for you to answer so I asked them.

The evidence for a personal theistic Creator, Designer is all around you in the complexity of things / the razor edge precise life enabling constants and laws of physics / your human anatomy / the sun-earth relationship / its just a matter of opening your eyes and allowing your Will to be open too.

Harry and Superman are fictional. The creator for our personal, intelligent based, information infused creation is not. One is required for what we have. Maybe youre at a point in your life where you don't want to deal with the weightier issues of life yet. I understand that .


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> Harry and Superman are fictional. The creator for our personal, intelligent based, information infused creation is not. One is required for what we have. Maybe youre at a point in your life where you don't want to deal with the weightier issues of life yet. I understand that .


Why is God not fictional? Does he exist in person? Does he have a social number? Where does he live? In a book? Just like Potter and Superman?


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Why is God not fictional? Does he exist in person? Does he have a social number? Where does he live? In a book? Just like Potter and Superman?


 1. Because we have a reality and it demands a cause for that reality. When we look at our reality (effects from the Universe) , we see only a Mind with a Will, intellect, desire,and ability could produce our universe and not atoms, liquid, gases , chances, extra other Universes . We have a Mind and Mind does not nor could not come from materials. Mind can only come from a similar Mind.

2. Yes he exists in Person. Because he brought something as our universe into being, he is beyond our universe and beyond material thusly. He is infinite , eternal, and is Spirit which is why he is everywhere (omnipresent) at all times . He is personal and can be had a personal relationship with.

3. He works daily, but doesn't require an SS number because he doesn't need to pay taxes to the IRS.

4. He is present everywhere but his primary place is Heaven .

5. Youll find him revealed in a book. Its called The Bible and he gave it to us so we could additionally learn of him besides the witness of creation.

How come your sad ?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Is your name actually Vlad? If so, are you Russian?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Is your name actually Vlad? If so, are you Russian?


No and No.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Former Atheist said:


> 1. Because we have a reality and it demands a cause for that reality. When we look at our reality (effects from the Universe) , we see only a Mind with a Will, intellect, desire,and ability could produce our universe and not atoms, liquid, gases , chances, extra other Universes . We have a Mind and Mind does not nor could not come from materials. Mind can only come from a similar Mind.


I see no such thing. I see the laws of physics in action.

But let's play your game for a bit. Let's assume this ''Mind'' exists. Who has created it?



Former Atheist said:


> 2. Yes he exists in Person. Because he brought something as our universe into being, he is beyond our universe and beyond material thusly. He is infinite , eternal, and is Spirit which is why he is everywhere (omnipresent) at all times . He is personal and can be had a personal relationship with.


A lot of words, no proof. If he would be a real person, he would need to be immortal. There are no such beings. Everything is born, lives and dies. Anything else would defy reason.



Former Atheist said:


> 3. He works daily, but doesn't require an SS number because he doesn't need to pay taxes to the IRS.


What is he working? Listening to all of our wishes when we pray to ''him''? You do realize that is physically impossible, right? There is not enough time. If it would be possible, that person would get insane. Assuming it would not, how does he make his priority list? Who will he listen to first?



Former Atheist said:


> 4. He is present everywhere but his primary place is Heaven .


What is this ''Heaven'' you are talking about? Where is its location? Is it real ? Is it even mentioned in the Bible?



Former Atheist said:


> 5. Youll find him revealed in a book. Its called The Bible and he gave it to us so we could additionally learn of him besides the witness of creation.


He gave us the book? You haven't made your homework. The book was written by the Church. Why? To help spreading the christian belief and uniformize the different ideas that made no sense. The Bible is a compilation of stories that were repeatedly ajustated by Church through Councils(like Nicea or Trento).



Former Atheist said:


> How come your sad ?


Isn't it ''you're sad''?

I have explained it previously in this thread.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Battle royal, gladiator style. Who's the last one standing OP?
> 
> 1) Buddha
> 2) Muhammad
> ...


Tom Cruise. He would feel the need to compensate for being short through physical dominance.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Vlad, watch this clip. What are your thoughts on the sinner sandwich?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^What the Hell did I just watch? It seems so absurd!


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I see no such thing. I see the laws of physics in action.
> 
> But let's play your game for a bit. Let's assume this ''Mind'' exists. Who has created it?
> 
> ...


a. So you only believe in things/people that you can see ? Really ? If this is a true statement then : There are no people on the other side of the globe from you , there is no electricity running thru wires, air and the wind are imaginary, your house that you live in didn't require a creator since you've not met him, No countries outside of your own have nuclear missles , and even though you are reading my typing.....I don't exist.

b. Do you think materials and atoms created your non material Mind ?

c. HOW willing are you to go looking a bit for the truth ?

d. He works at many things. His primary job is to govern the universe he brought into being from nothing by his Will, and he works hard at trying to get thru the thick veneer of peoples pride who don't want to allow him into their lives because they must maintain their own authority and control.

e. Heaven is a definite place. It is in a different dimension to our finitism because it is INfinite . Yes its thoroughly described in the Bible , Jesus said it was as real as anything , and its for those who choose to llove God back .

f. The Bible is supernatural on how it was formed, it was written by very holy men of God which had to conform to 5 lines of converging criteria for it to be considered inspired of God, it is powerful, it has changed many a persons heart, soul, motive, temperament . It is true scientifically as it records scientific facts written down 3-4,000 bc which modern science finally got around to confirming as true. It is a book that God speaks to people thru and it has always been the best seller book of all time in the world. Because some Tyrants have used the Bible to whack others over the head or to try and control them, doesn't disqualify the Bible ; it disqualifies and exposes evil men who claim to do things in Gods name but are not of God at all.

g. I used to be sad. But now I have great joy, hope, purpose in life, meaning...true meaning, and I understand why I am a child of the most high God thru no merit of my own. Its free for everyone.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^
Too many empty words. Let's just agree we disagree.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you like pulp in your orange juice?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok Vlad, the next Q is up and people are dying to know. If you saw something like this, would you be able to critically analyse it and turn it into a combat move like Kazuma Kiryu can?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mary is 16 and she's four times as old as her brother. How old will she be when she's twice as old as her brother?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> Do you like pulp in your orange juice?


Yes, it's ok as far as I'm concerned. But I don't like those cubic bits in peaches juice. They are too big.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

The Islander said:


> Mary is 16 and she's four times as old as her brother. How old will she be when she's twice as old as her brother?


24


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Ok Vlad, the next Q is up and people are dying to know. If you saw something like this, would you be able to critically analyse it and turn it into a combat move like Kazuma Kiryu can?


I know what mistake he made. He reduced his contact with the pole, from 3 contact points to only 2. That made him fall. When pole dancing you always need 3 contact points and enough strength. So I can analyse it but I don't know how to transform it into a combat move. Maybe if I would call it the ''Lethal Fall''(just falling on the bad guys below).


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

You've only kissed three girls, but how many more do you want to kiss and will you?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> You've only kissed three girls, but how many more do you want to kiss and will you?


I prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sin said:


> Would you rather be spongebob's or patrick's friend?


I'm not a fan of Spongebob so I bearly know who he is. No clue who Patrick is. So...Spongebob's?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sin said:


> mayweather vs pacquiao who u got?


Pacquiao. I dislike Mayweather.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sin said:


>


Yeah, he seems obnoxious to me.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> I prefer quality over quantity.


I agree. I was just being playful...seeing if you had anyone lined up.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> I agree. I was just being playful...seeing if you had anyone lined up.


Nope. Nobody at the moment.


----------



## Former Atheist (Feb 9, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> ^
> Too many empty words. Let's just agree we disagree.


 No...lots of truth. But yes, we can disagree if youre not ready to go there yet.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

What do you think of Robert Scheinfeld who says that we are all finite illusionary beings created by what he calls "True Creative Essence" (or "God," a term which he prefers not to use due to all its religious connotations) and that everything we do, say or think or feel was totally pre-scripted by "TCE." No free will whatsoever. You cannot change what happens to you at all, no more than Harry Potter could tell J.K. Rowling to change his character or change the plot of the books. According to Scheinfeld, if you scoff at this it is of no matter since you were scripted to scoff at it. If you don't "get this" at a deep level, then you are in "phase 1" of the human experience and may never be scripted to get to phase 2 or 3. He is at phase 3. Phase 1 is where you think everything is actually real and that you are a suffering victim of forces beyond your control.

http://www.robertscheinfeld.com/


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

wootmehver said:


> What do you think of Robert Scheinfeld who says that we are all finite illusionary beings created by what he calls "True Creative Essence" (or "God," a term which he prefers not to use due to all its religious connotations) and that everything we do, say or think or feel was totally pre-scripted by "TCE." No free will whatsoever. You cannot change what happens to you at all, no more than Harry Potter could tell J.K. Rowling to change his character or change the plot of the books. According to Scheinfeld, if you scoff at this it is of no matter since you were scripted to scoff at it. If you don't "get this" at a deep level, then you are in "phase 1" of the human experience and may never be scripted to get to phase 2 or 3. He is at phase 3. Phase 1 is where you think everything is actually real and that you are a suffering victim of forces beyond your control.
> 
> http://www.robertscheinfeld.com/


I think he is full of bull****. He is talking about a God, in essence, but he doesn't say it specifically, so he can call it something else and try to sell it as some big novelty.

This TCE should have huge servers on which to contain all the pre-scripted information for everyone and everything. :b Far too big to be realistic. What happens in case of an anomaly in the pre-script? What acts as the SO, something able to read the pre-scripts? How do the pre-scripts even look like? Wouldn't it mean we are reduced to some sort of mindless robots?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Would you be a rockstar? Woman at your beck and call, fanning you with palm fronds, feeding you grapes, whatevah. Millions of $$$. To put on that act. Wouldya?


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 20, 2015)

What's the Square root of raspberries?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Would you be a rockstar? Woman at your beck and call, fanning you with palm fronds, feeding you grapes, whatevah. Millions of $$$. To put on that act. Wouldya?


Ah, the good life. Sure, why not? But first, I should actually learn to sing or play some instrument. Then again, it would be a lot easier to make it as a DJ or make dance/house music. Just use Auto-Tune on my voice and have some girls pull out some moves somewhere in front. No effort really. I even offered the chance to a girl but, for some reason, she didn't take me seriously.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

porkbelly said:


> What's the Square root of raspberries?


Tenacious D


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> I think he is full of bull****. He is talking about a God, in essence, but he doesn't say it specifically, so he can call it something else and try to sell it as some big novelty.
> 
> This TCE should have huge servers on which to contain all the pre-scripted information for everyone and everything. :b Far too big to be realistic. What happens in case of an anomaly in the pre-script? What acts as the SO, something able to read the pre-scripts? How do the pre-scripts even look like? Wouldn't it mean we are reduced to some sort of mindless robots?


His website makes it look like he is just another self-help New Age guru who can promise changes to the content of your life...more money, better health, etc. Seems deceptive.

I watched a few of his videos and found it an infuriatingly bleak concept of reality myself, that we can only gain "Ultimate Freedom" for our brief time here on earth IF "TCE" allows it. He states that Ultimate Freedom is the state where we are no longer scripted by TCE to apply made-up stories about how "this is good" and "that is bad" to our pure raw experience and awaken to our true condition. He says our center of awareness moves out of the center of our head to where we view our life as TCE views it (he indicates this by placing his hand behind his head to show seeing things through the "TCE window" as he calls it). He says there is NO difference between a fiction novel or a movie or us, we are all right now in a "total immersion movie experience." Just holograms. And the fact that we love stories of all kinds is a case of "As above, so below" he says.

No change in content guaranteed if you get to the phase 2 or 3 awakening, he says. You will still die, you will still get hit by a bus next week if it is scripted. Your social anxiety, your looks, your health, your nationality etc. was pre-scripted for your life story. It's all an expression of TCE's creativity.

TCE to Scheinfeld is God in the sense that it has absolute power and resources and can thus indeed run the universe like a giant hologram. It is much like when you dream, you can be surrounded by scary characters but when you wake up you remember it wasn't real.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone having some new questions? 

Bored...bored...very boooooored...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

What country are you from?
How tall are you?
What's your favourite hobby?
What is your eye colour?
How old are you?
What month where you born in?
Are you Left handed or Right handed?
What do you think the legal drinking age should be?
Are you a dog person or a cat person?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for your questions.



SD92 said:


> What country are you from?


Romania. The true country of all possibilities.



SD92 said:


> How tall are you?


1,85 -1,86 m tall. Or 6.1 ft



SD92 said:


> What's your favourite hobby?


I don't think I have one. I do some biking, play with my cat and surf the net. A lot.



SD92 said:


> What is your eye colour?


Dominant: Brown. Recessive: Green.



SD92 said:


> How old are you?


I've recently turned 30. I am usually told I look younger.



SD92 said:


> What month where you born in?


The best of them all: November.



SD92 said:


> Are you Left handed or Right handed?


Right handed.



SD92 said:


> What do you think the legal drinking age should be?


24 years old



SD92 said:


> Are you a dog person or a cat person?


I had a dog and always considered myself a dog person. But I found a wounded kitten that was abandoned in a ditch in the middle of nowhere, in May last year. I am fond of him. His name is Looney.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What are you like @ugh1979's arch nemesis or something?


He was no match for me. 

His spamming of exactly the same arguments across multiple threads and not looking to actually have a legitimate discussion seems to have got him banned.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

All the pain I thought I knew 
All the thoughts lead back to you
Back to what was never said
Back and forth inside my head.
(Singing in my head. Again, again, again...)


Ask me anything. Once again.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hey Vlad, am I annoying?


I really don't have an opinion on you. As long as you don't pick on me, I have nothing against you.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I was kinda expecting a yes


Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Two trains leave different cities heading toward each other at different speeds. When and where do they meet?
Train A, traveling 70 miles per hour (mph), leaves Westford heading toward Eastford, 260 miles away. At the same time Train B, traveling 60 mph, leaves Eastford heading toward Westford. When do the two trains meet? How far from each city do they meet?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> How's Romania anyways? Is it cold and gloomy over there?


Actually, the weather is really nice. It's been sunny and around 15 degrees Celsius for about a week now. Except the first week of this year, the weather was warmer than usual and we had little snow over here.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Are the Romanian people friendly towards foreigners?


In general, yes, they are friendly.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Oh and what do you think of us Americans


I only recently talked to an american girl from this forum. She is nice. I had no other close connection to make a proper opinion on real life people from over there.

So, the opinion I have made on americans, in general, is based on news, movies and tv shows. As you can imagine, it is not a great one. The average american, based on those, is an ignorant, loud and cocky individual, dominated by a superiority complex, worshipping the US army that is always the force of Good, having an unhealthy obsession for guns and being brainwashed by the media. Also the paranoia seems to be very high there. There is always a need for a new public enemy to be identified.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Two trains leave different cities heading toward each other at different speeds. When and where do they meet?
> Train A, traveling 70 miles per hour (mph), leaves Westford heading toward Eastford, 260 miles away. At the same time Train B, traveling 60 mph, leaves Eastford heading toward Westford. When do the two trains meet? How far from each city do they meet?


After 2 hours, 140 miles away from Westford, 120 miles away from Eastford.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> After 2 hours, 140 miles away from Westford, 120 miles away from Eastford.


:boogie
Nice


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

what kind of people do you find yourself getting along with most?
do you have high, low, or average self esteem?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

hipolito said:


> what kind of people do you find yourself getting along with most?
> do you have high, low, or average self esteem?


Not sure. I think I usually get along well with most people. I tend to talk more to women.

In general, low self esteem.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , what do you do for a living?
> 
> Also what kind of music are you into?


I used to work as an Economist(Accounting and Human Resources tasks).

I mostly listen to rock. My Chemical Romance, The Killers, Skillet, Arctic Monkeys, Muse, Evanescence, Linkin Park, Imagine Dragons and so on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This night, walk the dead 
In a solitary style
And crash the cemetery gates. 
In the dress your husband hates
Way down, mark the grave
Where the search lights find us
Drinking by the mausoleum door

What is the question?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Used to? I'm guessing not anymore? What happened?
> 
> Good taste in music, I dig all those bands...except Skillet lol.
> 
> ...


I left the job because there were some changes I couldn't agree with plus I was in a deep depression episode. I have to look for another one.

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This night, walk the dead
> In a solitary style
> And crash the cemetery gates.
> In the dress your husband hates
> ...


What are the lyrics of Cemetery Drive by MCR? :lol

I miss you! I miss you sooooo!!!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I've been in a similar situation so I know what its like and I'm still battling depression, good luck on the job search though bro. Hopefully you'll find one soon so you won't have to answer my lame questions on here all day


Thanks. Good luck to you too.

Any question is welcome.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> I mostly listen to rock. My Chemical Romance, The Killers, Skillet, Arctic Monkeys, Muse, Evanescence, Linkin Park, Imagine Dragons and so on.


All of those bands are American or British. I take it that you don't listen to much Romanian music? Is it common for Romanians to mostly listen to foreign music?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

persona non grata said:


> All of those bands are American or British. I take it that you don't listen to much Romanian music? Is it common for Romanians to mostly listen to foreign music?


I do listen to romanian music as well, from time to time. For example, on my Vk account I have a playlist with 215 romanian songs and more international songs.

But here, the dance/house/club music are huge, then folk and manele(this last genre has balkanic or eastern rythms and is usually sung by gypsies). I can't stand manele, mostly dislike folk and rarely listen to romanian dance/house. The romanian rock is almost dead.

It is common to listen to international music. Especially when it comes to people younger than 35 years old, with a decent education and knowledge of English.


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 6, 2015)

What is the question to which the answer is 42?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mysterymachine said:


> What is the question to which the answer is 42?


What's my shoes size?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you ever committed a crime out of boredom?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

persona non grata said:


> Have you ever committed a crime out of boredom?


Yes, I have made lots of threads on SAS. I was told that is a crime.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

How do you feel about giraffes?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LolaViola said:


> How do you feel about giraffes?


They are interesting, although not my favourite animal. I know a girl that loves them though.

Also this:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , I am about to ask you probably the most important and serious question yet, ready?...
> 
> How do you wipe, sitting? Or standing? And by wipe I mean wipe your butt after a poo.


 Important indeed. Sitting, of course. Who stands up before wiping!?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Umm...me lol, I wipe standing :O
> 
> How in the world is it even possible for one to wipe sitting :/


I'll let your imagination to figure this one out.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure if someone already asked, but how did you develop social anxiety?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LolaSummers said:


> Not sure if someone already asked, but how did you develop social anxiety?


I was born with a biological vulnerability. My mom used to tell me that I was an unusually quiet baby. Also, I remember that in kindergarten I was dreading to stand up and answer a question or whatever we were doing.

It kept getting worse in time. A strict family, my perfectionist nature, keep being compared with other kids in a negative way, etc. Around 13 and 16 there have been a few more steps in the wrong direction. I moved to another town, made no friends, I was learning a lot(so I won't embarrass my parents with my results. They told me that), no social life, I was barely getting out of the house... So, by college, I had a really hard time going out at all, being around other people or talking in public. I even got to the point I was a shut in for some months.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If you could have a super power, what would it be?
(Sorry if this has been asked before)


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I gave it a try and well, it was pretty weird lol. I think I'll just stick to standing
> 
> NEXT QUESTION!!!
> 
> Any siblings? And do you live alone?


3 sisters. I am child number 3.

Not alone at the moment.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

zonebox said:


> If you could have a super power, what would it be?
> (Sorry if this has been asked before)


Sometimes I'd like to be invisible, but having the ability to make money fall from the sky seems more useful.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , what made you decide to join SAS? Have you made any friends on here? I believe you also mentioned having made enemies on here, why do you say that?


I was looking for a treatment for my SAD. The site was recommended to me by a girl. I only joined after about six months, out of curiosity and boredom.

Yes, a few friends. Mostly girls.

Some people don't like me, of course, but some really seem to feel threatened by me or inferior to me. So I get a decent amount of negative or even hateful feedback.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Staff Edit


Here in the States, we often say:
"You always hurt the one you love."


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

shorefog said:


> Here in the States, we often say:
> "You always hurt the one you love."




Never thought of it that way.

Love is in the air...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Moving on, @*sad vlad* , do you have a crush on anyone on this forum? Also any weekend plans? Oh and what time is it over there in Romania?


I can't say I have a crush in here, although there are a few interesting girls.

No weekend plans. Probably will do some biking if the weather will be nice, then just watch some movies, tv shows, listen to music, etc(the usual). Do you have any plans?

Right now it's 6:52 AM.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's cool, I'd like to get back into mountain biking myself. But yeah, I'm probably going to have a similar weekend. I hurt my leg pretty bad so I can't really do much right now till I'm healed up. Just gonna chill and take it easy this weekend
> 
> Are you a gamer by any chance? Xbox, PlayStation, PC? Also what's your favorite movie?
> 
> I'm gonna keep asking you questions until I run out of ideas XD


I am not much of a gamer. I used to play browser games but I gave up on that. Never played Xbox or PlayStation.

Not sure. Last of The Mohicans or Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Would you recommend others to make an "ask me a question" style thread, or do you find it to be worth more trouble than your original intentions desired it to be?

On a side note, kudos for putting it out there.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hey @*sad vlad* , what does a typical Romanian breakfast/lunch/dinner look like? Also have you ever traveled outside of Romania? If so where?


Pretty similar to what you eat I guess. I usually go for eggs(scrambled, boiled, etc) or slices of bread with jam and/or butter. I don't eat cereals with milk cause I am lactose intolerant.

Only once to Hungary. I puked after the first 40 kilometres. Got to love my motion sickness.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

If a book store never runs out of a certain book, does that mean that nobody reads it, or everybody reads it? And what's the deal with tea? You into that sorta thing?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

@RadnessaurousRex illskillz90, likeaninja, esetipo7
Just some suggestions. Feel free to disregard them. I just like coming up with names for stuff.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

How many socks do you have:idea


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , I've been thinking about changing my username, got any interesting idea's as to what I should change it to?


T-Rex, BadToTheBone, ComfortablyNumb, Shark'n'Octopus, Novocaine, AGodAmongMen, KillerClown, Paralyzer, Narcotic Sound, ChillZone.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I think I'll just stick with my current username for now lol, I'd probably throw people off with such a change.
> 
> @*sad vlad* , what color sunglasses should I rock next. Btw, I'm referring to my classy CEO 10k a day sunglasses wearing dino avatar lol and yeah I know, Christmas was like 3 months ago


Red or purple.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Purple it is!!!
> 
> And now for my status, hmmm what should I put as my status?


Too good to be true.
Smooth criminal.
You all know me!
Being cool.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you think Romanian is its own language rather than a "Latin" language? What is Romania's relations with its neighboring countries? What do you think of the song "Dragosta din tei"? If you hate it, do you still dance to it. If you like it, do you sit still?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

When are you gonna **** some p****es for me????


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Do you think Romanian is its own language rather than a "Latin" language? What is Romania's relations with its neighboring countries? What do you think of the song "Dragosta din tei"? If you hate it, do you still dance to it. If you like it, do you sit still?


1. It's an eastern neo-latin language with more slavic influences than german influences.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_language

2. We have bad relationships with all our neighbours. The best neighbour is The Black Sea.:b

We have been at war with both Hungary and Bulgaria over time. Ukraine has received former romanian territories after the fall of the USSR and has a bad politic when it comes to the rights of their minorities. The Moldovian Republic was our eastern part of the Moldova region, taken by russians after invasion and heavily russified over time by changing their history, imposing the learning of russian, chasing down the intelectuals, etc. Serbia dislikes us after allowing NATO planes to bomb them in the 1999 conflict.

3. I was surprised by its success abroad. The song was not as successful here as some of their previous songs. There were other singers and bands that became known outside as: Edward Maya, Inna, Alexandra Stan, Akcent, etc. but none by singing in romanian.

4. At the moment, I am neutral to it. I don't love it or hate it. Just an old commerical song from a band that came from The Moldovian Republic. I do not dance in general.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

jim11 said:


> When are you gonna **** some p****es for me????


I will engage in intercourse when I will find someone I consider to be suitable for me. I will do it for me only. Sorry.


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you speak any foreign languages?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Kuikahi said:


> Do you speak any foreign languages?


Yes. English and a bit of French.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , can you draw me like one of your French girls?


I have no drawing talent whatsoever.

And what French girls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bạn có hiểu được điều này ?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Have you not seen Titanic!? Also you don't need talent, just use Microsoft paint lol.
> 
> Now gooo! And draw me like one of your French girls :clap


Still no clue about those French girls. I suck at drawing in Paint even more than on paper. Give me another task.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amon said:


> Bạn có hiểu được điều này ?


I will assume that is vietnamese. Yes, I understand. Thanks, Yandex Translate.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Grow a beard like a wizard :clap
> 
> @*sad vlad* , why are you in invisible mode?


I can grow one pretty fast but I look like crap with it. I also hate this new trend to grow a beard. Sheep mentality.

I just tried that feature once and never changed it back. I don't see the advantage of letting everyone know when you are online. I don't use the chat and I always reply to PMs when I am around. So if it works fine as it is now why change it?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Pop up some new questions please.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

What is important to you?
Express something about the world and yourself.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Akashic Records said:


> What is important to you?


To be respected and appreciated. My health is close behind, although I should take far better care of myself.



Akashic Records said:


> Express something about the world...


The world can be a scary place. It can chew you whole and then spit you out piece by broken piece.



Akashic Records said:


> ...and yourself.


I am an unhappy individual.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Akashic Records said:


> Thank you for sharing. I appreciate your honesty.


You are welcome. It was a pleasure.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Could you share a funny memory you have from your childhood?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Alrighty, I was having a colorful conversation at work the other day sooo..****ed up scenario coming your way!!!!
> 
> Ten innocent children are about to be beheaded by some crazy psychopathic goat humpers, you can prevent this and save the children buuuuuutt....you have to behead a family member. What do you do @*sad vlad* ?


I guess I would have no choice but to pick one of the following 2:

* Looney, the youngest family member(he was adopted last year)

or

* Glad Vlad, my invisible twin brother(he always has a big smile on his face but he is a pretty deranged individual).

I think my brother will be sacrificed for a greater good.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Alrighty, I was having a colorful conversation at work the other day sooo..****ed up scenario coming your way!!!!
> 
> Ten innocent children are about to be beheaded by some crazy psychopathic goat humpers, you can prevent this and save the children buuuuuutt....you have to behead a family member. What do you do @*sad vlad* ?


Hey I like these unreasonable arbitrary moral questions so I will highjack this thread and answer what I would do. What you gonna do about it, eh?

I would not behead a family member to save the children. If the positions of the children and my family members were reversed I would not behead any child to save my family.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> crazy psychopathic goat humpers


Why is fighting off the goat humpers not an option ...? I bet you could set a trap for them using some really attractive goats


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Was kinda hoping for a more serious answer but that'll work I guess


That was all I had. If someone needed to be sacrificed I would have chosen to be the one.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Alright dude, you have the chance to get revenge on someone that has hurt/wronged you. By your command, they will be condemned to death by starvation, do you do it? If so who?


At this point, I would not do it cause nobody has done something so horrible to deserve death. As for hurting, the 2 people that hurt me the most are also probably the 2 people I love/loved the most: a certain girl and my mom. I wouldn't want them dead.

If, however, someone outside my family would have done something really horrible to me or someone I deeply care for, starvation would be a far too kind death. I'd probably start with a good beating with a metal bar, whip them till the skin on their backs is covered in cuts and blood, then crush and cut all of the 20 fingers(one by one), broke their hands and legs in several places, apply salt and pepper on the open wounds, pull out all the teeth, cut out the tongue and the penis, insert the penis into an orifice, cut off the ears and pop an eye out, then end it all by picking between impaling, throwing the body in an acid bath or chaining half of the body to a tree and the other one to a truck, then start the engine.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Mexican cartel style, now you're getting down to my level


One has to set an example.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm jealous no one's asking me a question. :cry


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Could you share a funny memory you have from your childhood?


Sorry. I haven't noticed your post yesterday.:nw

I don't think they are funny much but:

* I remember I used to sail on a whale in the nearby river when I was about 7 years old. The whale was my father.

* When I was 3 I dissapeared for a few hours from home. According to my parents I followed a group of older kids that wanted to go to the forest. We were found in an abandoned house's backyard.

* When I was 5, sister no. 2 gave me an injection in the head. She was playing the doctor with an actual syringe.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Conviction07 said:


> I'm jealous no one's asking me a question. :cry


Wow, for the first time in my life someone is envious of me. 

Ever heard of Die Antwoord? Do you like them? What do you think of their music?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

@*RadnessaurousRex* :

1. Corpse Bride
2. 9
3. Wall E

But I liked plenty of other animations:

Ice Age
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Coraline
Grave of the Fireflies
Howl's Moving Castle
The Incredibles
Monsters Inc.
Tangled
Up
How To Train Your Dragon
Megamind
etc.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

Conviction07 said:


> I'm jealous no one's asking me a question.


Tell us something that is is not common knowledge or practice (or whatever) that you really like and that you think more people should experience or know about.

Then I ask you the same questions that I asked sad vlad:
What is important to you?
Express something about the world and yourself.

You can give answers to one or multiple questions. The original poster or anyone else could answer this as well if you feel like it. I know you already answered the second two, sad vlad, but you can answer the first one if you want.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* what are you getting me for my birthday, it's in two days.


PlayStation Portable and some dino toys and figurines. You are welcome.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

What is the most bizarre dream you've ever had?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> What is the most bizarre dream you've ever had?


I usually don't remember my dreams. But today I dreamed about some wierd guys trying to kill me. One of them was molested by his father as a child and I could fly.

There was also a moment when I was hearing noise coming from the other side of the room. I wanted to look if it's my cat or a killer but couldn't move no matteer how much I was struggling.

A recurrent very short dream is about me fallling from my bed into the abyss. My body feels like it is all contracting for a split second as I feel I have fallen from my bed and started free falling.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RandomNobody said:


> are u challenging yourself to create as many threads as possible?


No. I just try to kill the boredom. I don't find many interesting threads, so I am thinking of a few myself.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you have a different user name before .


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

so do i friend me....


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RandomNobody said:


> k that's cool, are you successfully killing boredom?


Not always.:blank


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Grog said:


> Did you have a different user name before .


No. This is my only account.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

elusivecargo said:


> so do i friend me....


If you send a friend request, I'll accept it.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> I usually don't remember my dreams. But today I dreamed about some wierd guys trying to kill me. One of them was molested by his father as a child and I could fly.
> 
> There was also a moment when I was hearing noise coming from the other side of the room. I wanted to look if it's my cat or a killer but couldn't move no matteer how much I was struggling.
> 
> A recurrent very short dream is about me fallling from my bed into the abyss. My body feels like it is all contracting for a split second as I feel I have fallen from my bed and started free falling.


 Did you wake up all anxious? That's happened to me before. I've woken up from nightmares with a racing heart and sweating.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SwerveMcNerve said:


> Did you wake up all anxious? That's happened to me before. I've woken up from nightmares with a racing heart and sweating.


No racing heart or sweating for me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , what have you done today?


I slept a bit late cause I woke up twice during the night. I ate. Washed up. Dressed up. Went to another town by train. Took the trolley to get to the periphery of the town. Had to sign some papers to get a certificate.

Then went to the psychiatrist for my monthly visit. Had to tell her how I've been, she asked me mainly about how I am handling my social phobia, if I have found a new job opportunity, the necessity for me to move there and about a girl. She then prescribed me the medication for the next 2 months.

I bought the meds, did a bit of shopping, then came back home. After I got back home I ate a bit, had a beer, started checking SAS, watching Two and a Half Men and listening to music on Vk. That's about all.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Also, who's your favorite poster on SAS?


I don't have a favourite poster. There are a few I notice more than others and some that I dislike more than the rest. I can't give names anyway. It would break the rules.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> How bad is your anxiety anyhow?


A lot better than it used to be. I was a shut in for a period of time, 7-8 years ago. Even stepping outside was giving me crippling anxiety. I would never answer the phone, etc. 1,5 years of therapy plus 6 months of meds improved things, but I still feel anxious when thinking about future or some aspects of the past. I also still have issues with interviews and dating. I fear disappointing others, letting them down. But I am more assertive than before and can do a lot of things that were impossible for me years ago.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Rules are meant to be broken my Romanian amigo. C'mon give us some hints!


You already know at least one person that I can't like. As for those that I like: one likes chemistry, another one recently moved to UK, one is a japanophile, etc.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

^ Thanks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have a serious question I want to ask you @*sad vlad* , I need for you to answer this one truthfully k.
> 
> Would you put this cucumber up your butt for $25000?


Not for a million. I am not into that sort of things.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> wat!
> 
> I'm straight (I think lol) and I'd do it, well more like try lmao xD


Nah! I am too stubborn for trying anything like that.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Gotta take risks yo xD


What if I have hemorrhoids!? That would be painful as hell. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ouch, go in easy and use lots of lube I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> XD


 Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

V8 is to car, as farts are to?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ressurection said:


> V8 is to car, as farts are to?


Gases/Sound.


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Gases/Sound.


I was thinking the cheeks but yeah you're not wrong.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

More questions, please.

:thanks


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Are you really sad as your name suggests or are you hinting at vladimir putin?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> Are you really sad as your name suggests or are you hinting at vladimir putin?


I am a deeply unhappy individual. sad also stands for social anxiety disorder. Two rabbits shot with a single bullet.

My username has nothing to do with that hypocrite.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I am a deeply unhappy individual. sad also stands for social anxiety disorder. Two rabbits shot with a single bullet.
> 
> My username has nothing to do with that hypocrite.


Ok , i thought you were sad cause you're lean and you might suffer from anorexia or something , turns out i was wrong !


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , I'm hungry. What should I eat for breakfast? Cereal, or eggs?


Never liked cereals. I'd go for eggs.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Are you part of the skinhead culture or is it casual for you


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> Ok , i thought you were sad cause you're lean and you might suffer from anorexia or something , turns out i was wrong !


No anorexia here.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

@RadnessaurousRex: Bon appetit!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> Are you part of the skinhead culture or is it casual for you


No, nothing to do with with that. Having your hair cut short and simple is the most usual haircut for guys, around here. It is practical. I almost always had this haircut. Considering the fact I am getting bald fast(my dad's great genes), there are not many haircuts that would suit me anyway. :lol


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Are laptops cheaper in your country or mine?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Are laptops cheaper in your country or mine?


I don't know what prices you have over there. Can you tell me a brand(like Sony Vaio xyz) and tell me the price in euros on, let's say, an online shop there? I will then compare it to the price shown on the biggest online shop from Eastern Europe(that happens to be from here).


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> I don't know what prices you have over there. Can you tell me a brand(like Sony Vaio xyz) and tell me the price in euros on, let's say, an online shop there? I will then compare it to the price shown on the biggest online shop from Eastern Europe(that happens to be from here).


Well, most common brands in my country are Acer, Asus, Dell, Lenovo, HP. The cheapest seem to be somewhere around 240 Euros.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , how well do you think I'd blend in if I were to make a trip out to Romania being American and umm..looking a little different and all lol


 @*RadnessaurousRex* : I have no clue how you look like. 
You must remember that 98-99% of all people here are white. So if you are of any other race, you will surely stand out. Less in the capital or big towns and more in smaller towns. Some people have never seen people of another race before, except on tv.

Even if you are white, piercings, tattoos, flashy clothes or a more excentric haircut could make you stand out.

However, people are usually friendly with foreigners. I think you would probably attract a lot of attention from girls even simply cause you are from another country. You know...the grass is always greener. Or some are so impressed by westerners that they act as if they are demi-gods.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Well, most common brands in my country are Acer, Asus, Dell, Lenovo, HP. The cheapest seem to be somewhere around 240 Euros.


Those are usually some of the cheapest everywhere. Can you show me the link of a laptop you like? I need to see the exact specifications.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I didn't read your whole thread so maybe this question have been asked already. Where did you learn English? Do they teach it in schools in Romania?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> I didn't read your whole thread so maybe this question have been asked already. Where did you learn English? Do they teach it in schools in Romania?


Yes, these days, it's the most popular choice in school. Then it's French.

Although, back in my school days, we were taught French from age 8 till age 18. We were taught English only from age 12.

Unfortunately, my English is not great because I forgot a lot of grammar and vocabulary since I graduated. Still, I know enough to make myself understood.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Yes, these days, it's the most popular choice in school. Then it's French.
> 
> Although, back in my school days, we were taught French from age 8 till age 18. We were taught English only from age 12.
> 
> Unfortunately, my English is not great because I forgot a lot of grammar and vocabulary since I graduated. Still, I know enough to make myself understood.


Your English is perfect on this forum. So how many languages can you speak?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Your English is perfect on this forum. So how many languages can you speak?


English, a bit of French(but I never had a use for it so I forgot a great deal) and Romanian, of course. I have never studied Italian or Spanish but they are very similar to Romanian(especially Italian), so I understand a bit of both.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah the Romance languages. I think its Portuguese, Spanish, Italian, Romanian, and French. Would you say it's commonplace in Europe to be bilingual/trilingual?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Yeah the Romance languages. I think its Portuguese, Spanish, Italian, Romanian, and French. Would you say it's commonplace in Europe to be bilingual/trilingual?


Yes, those are the most important romance languages.

It is, especially when it comes to the younger generations(under 30-40 years old).


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Here in the US most people speak only English(many people are bilingual or beyond but that's not the average) and if English isn't being spoken, we get pissed. Lol I don't but many do.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Are you depressed?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> That's pretty cool. Here in the US most people speak only English(many people are bilingual or beyond but that's not the average) and if English isn't being spoken, we get pissed. Lol I don't but many do.


I know. When you speak the most used international language in the world as your main language, you fail to see the point of learning another one. It also feels normal that a foreigner should know your language. Not only that, but you expect him/her to speak it exactly like you do. No sympathy for the effort the person has made to learn your language in just a few years. If you would struggle to learn another language, then you would have more sympathy. In theory.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You had me at women and demi god lol. According to the internet, Romanian women are hot, guess I'm going to Romania then :boogie


Eastern European girls are usually attractive. Romanian, ukrainian, russian, etc.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LolaSummers said:


> Are you depressed?


My psychiatrist added Chronic Depression to my SAD, so yes. I also had an important depressive episode in September - October last year. But I took medication for over 6 months now and I am back on the floating line. Could be better though. Never felt high. I'd trade a few days with a hypomaniac just to see how that feels like.

Right now, the reasons to feel down are related to my career and a girl.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Goodbye America, hello Eastern Europe


Yeah, yeah...You'd only come in an attempt to have a bit of sex. :b


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I know. When you speak the most used international language in the world as your main language, you fail to see the point of learning another one. It also feels normal that a foreigner should know your language. Not only that, but you expect him/her to speak it exactly like you do. No sympathy for the effort the person has made to learn your language in just a few years. If you would struggle to learn another language, then you would have more sympathy. In theory.


Well said! Have you been to the US or have anyone in your family been here?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> No, nothing to do with with that. Having your hair cut short and simple is the most usual haircut for guys, around here. It is practical. I almost always had this haircut. Considering the fact I am getting bald fast(my dad's great genes), there are not many haircuts that would suit me anyway. :lol


I see, you wanna keep a short haircut like president obama :lol


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Have you been to the US or have anyone in your family been here?


No and no.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> I see, you wanna keep a short haircut like president obama :lol


If it is good enough for him, it is good enough for me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> *Eastern European girls are usually attractive*. Romanian, *ukrainian*, russian, etc.


 @sad vlad How far is Romania from Ukraine?

And how about a little trip there to visit @eveningbat 

Sorry - I do this sometimes, bit of a matchmaker.

I can't help it.

(sorry for any embarassment caused)


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

don said:


> @*sad vlad* How far is Romania from Ukraine?
> 
> And how about a little trip there to visit @*eveningbat*
> 
> ...


They are neighbouring countries.

I wonder what else have you been reading.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> They are neighbouring countries.
> 
> I wonder what else have you been reading.


haha - not that much, really.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

don said:


> haha - not that much, really.
> 
> Good luck to you both.





RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , you should definitely visit @*eveningbat* :yes


Oh, you guys...You are so funny!:kma)


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Those are usually some of the cheapest everywhere. Can you show me the link of a laptop you like? I need to see the exact specifications.


 What about this one: http://rozetka.com.ua/acer_aspire_es1-111-c66h_nx_mrkeu_009/p1704132/


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Oh, you guys...You are so funny!:kma)


Well, I am not against it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> What about this one: http://rozetka.com.ua/acer_aspire_es1-111-c66h_nx_mrkeu_009/p1704132/


I found the same mini-laptop on a site here, but this one has Windows 8.1 pre-installed, so it should be more expensive than one that only has Linux Linpus O.S. pre-installed:

http://www.pcgarage.ro/notebook-lap...-bing-black/?gclid=CNrJ48ay38QCFWQTwwod1gEAtw

The price in euros at today's National Bank exchange rate is about 260.

You will have to install another OS after you buy it as I doubt you'll like it.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> I found the same mini-laptop on a site here, but this one has Windows 8.1 pre-installed, so it should be more expensive than one that only has Linux Linpus O.S. pre-installed:
> 
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/notebook-lap...-bing-black/?gclid=CNrJ48ay38QCFWQTwwod1gEAtw
> 
> ...


OK, thank you.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I smell SAS romance in the air :clap


I don't know man. I had this burning manly crush on you for some time now and you just won't notice. Why does life have to be so complicated!?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> OK, thank you.


You are welcome.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Haha, when you taking me out to dinner?


Let's skip the dinner and go straight for some wine.:idea


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

How sad are you vlad?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Trying to get me drunk now huh


Hey, it was worth trying.:b


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> How sad are you vlad?


I have no device that can measure it in an objective manner.

Would it be too theatrical to say: ''My soul is crying inside of me with blood tears''? or ''My soul is flooded by the river of tears that my heart can no longer repress''? or '' I sometimes feel like choking on my own bitter painful thoughts''? :blank

I don't know. Just pick one that you like.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I have no device that can measure it in an ojective manner.
> 
> Would it be too theatrical to say: ''My soul is crying inside of me with blood tears''? or ''My soul is flooded by the river of tears that my heart can no longer repress''? or '' I sometimes feel like choking on my own bitter painful thoughts''? :blank
> 
> I don't know. Just pick one that you like.


i didn't mean to be mean , i just thought you might be sad , dracula was from romania too and he was a sad man


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Want to know what's worth trying? Meeting up with @*eveningbat* :yes


:sigh I took notice of your idea the first time you expressed it. No need to keep on oke or :spank me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Barentin said:


> dracula was from romania too and he was a sad man


According to Stoker.

According to my history books, he was a national hero that fought the ottoman turks.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Okay fine, I'll remind you later :b


I count on you. I know you have my back.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Right behind you, cucumber in hand xD


I saw that one coming.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I have had no idea something exciting is going on here. :teeth


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> So when are you gonna ask her out?


Ask who?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Oh my goodness, I have had no idea something exciting is going on here. :teeth


Only smart things are going on in here. Food for the brain.:b


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Only smart things are going on in here. Food for the brain.:b


I understand. I am just joking.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You know who


You are playing too hard to get. Sorry, but I think we are just not meant to be together. There is definetly the right chemistry, but we are lacking that deeper connection. That good hot passionate sex won't last forever.:no Time to spread your wings and fly to new horizons, my little sparrow.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I understand. I am just joking.


I know. I wasn't serious for some time now. T-rex is too funny.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> LOL! I'm not into dudes though XD





RadnessaurousRex said:


> And my name isn't T-Rex! ggrrrrrrrrrrr >:[


I know. :lol


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

New round. Go!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> am I beautiful?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Why did you chokeslam five innocent nuns at Mcdonalds yesterday?
When will you repent for slapping them with an onion patty?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , am I beautiful?


Oh, yeah! You are one fine specimen.:b


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

i just want luv said:


> Why did you chokeslam five innocent nuns at Mcdonalds yesterday?
> When will you repent for slapping them with an onion patty?


You are mistaking me for someone else. I never eat at McDonalds.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone have some interesting questions?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you traveled outside of Romania?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Have you traveled outside of Romania?


Only once to neighbouring Hungary.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool. Did you like it? Is it similar to Romania?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Cool. Did you like it? Is it similar to Romania?


I was in the East, so I can't say it was much different. I heard the West is more interesting. Yes, I liked it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*sad vlad* , boobs or butt? Goo!!!


It's a very close call. I'd say butt.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

*Psychiatry Hospital documentary*

I didn't want to start a thread for this, so I'll post in here. I found an interesting documentary about this public psychiatry hospital:






It offers a bit of an insight on what these hospitals are like, for the people that have never been into one. Well, it shows how they are in the american system.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

@RadnessaurousRex: Ask who?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> The lovely young lady from the Ukraine you dummy!


. .. .. ..............................._________... 
. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,................... 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,............ 
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,........ 
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..;,..... 
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}.... 
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.} 
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:". . . ./ 
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./ 
. . . . . . . /__.(. . ."~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./ 
. . . . . . /(_. . "~,_. . . .."~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/ 
. . . .. .{.._.S;_. . ."=,_. . . ."-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~"; /. .. .} 
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . ."=-._. . .";,,./`. . /" . . . ./. .. ../ 
. . . .. . .\`~,. . .."~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../ 
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-" 
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\ 
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__ 
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-, 
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\....................... 
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\....................... 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==`` 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..

You just won't let it go...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> LOL!
> 
> Never :boogie


When are you gonna ask someone out?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Well I'd have to find someone I'd fancy first lol, anyways...
> 
> You wanna go out sometime? Dinner & a movie or we can go back to my place and keep it simple with Netflix, Playstation & McDonald's
> 
> XD




Who needs women, right? Maybe we were meant to be together.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why are there so many judgmental *******s on this board?


I think being judgemental is part of the human condition. Everyone does it, did it or will do it as some point. Sometimes we don't even notice when we do it but we surely notice when others are doing it. Considering the fact most people on here have mental issues, so have many irrational beliefs, it makes sense that they may also be more judgemental. On the other hand, it is also true that most people on this site are very sensitive to being judged themselves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I think being judgemental is part of the human condition. Everyone does it, did it or will do it as some point. Sometimes we don't even notice when we do it but we surely notice when others are doing it. Considering the fact most people on here have mental issues, so have many irrational beliefs, it makes sense that they may also be more judgemental. On the other hand, it is also true that most people on this site are very sensitive to being judged themselves.


I deleted the question, but thanks for your reply anyway, and it was a very good answer.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I deleted the question, but thanks for your reply anyway, and it was a very good answer.


I noticed after I posted the reply.  You are welcome.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you having a warmer than average spring in Romania and the rest of Europe?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Are you having a warmer than average spring in Romania and the rest of Europe?


It's been pretty warm in general. There was one day with 25 degrees Celsius.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Any new questions?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Any new questions?


 What would you say if a strange man asked you to marry him?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What would you say if a strange man asked you to marry him?


''No dinner and wine first?''

''I am saving myself for someone special to me.''

''Only if I'm the one on top.''

(Joking)

I'd probably just say:''Is this some kind of a bad joke?''(who just goes to a stranger and asks that?) If he would insist I'd tell him:''Sorry, but I am not into men.''


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ask away!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

I have seen this movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1099226/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl
It is a true story of a French clown that helped street children to escape poverty, thefts and prostitution by creating a circus company.
I was really impressed about this situation, so I want to ask you: is this problem still real?
Is Bucharest a dangerous city?
Thank you


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I have seen this movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1099226/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl
> It is a true story of a French clown that helped street children to escape poverty, thefts and prostitution by creating a circus company.
> I was really impressed about this situation, so I want to ask you: is this problem still real?
> Is Bucharest a dangerous city?
> Thank you


Unfortunately, it's still a present issue. Poor families, many children, cases of violence inside of the families, criminal networks that are using kids from disorganized families for begging and stealing, are all making it possible even these days.

I've never visited Bucharest to be honest, so I can't talk from my own experience. I don't think it's a dangerous city. Very few people own guns, no drug cartels, so it's mostly about petty crimes. Beggary, prostitution, theft, stuff like that. Oh, and there used to be quite a few stray dogs some years ago. Not sure now.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> How many times have you fapped today @*sad vlad* ? Be honest now, this is like...important..and stuff.


I am always honest, although some don't want to believe it. That trait got me into a lot of trouble.

To answer the very important question(SAS needs to know! :lol):

0 times. I am on SSRIs since the beginning of October. I am not much interested in sexual activities currently. It doesn't mean I could not perform if it would be the case, I just don't have much interest in it. Like, whatever...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You need to share some of those ssris with me dude! I'm currently the opposite lol, it's terrible :crying:


:grin2: Take long cold showers! Or a baseball bat.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> What am I supposed to do with a baseball bat? :/


It reminded me of this:






Start watching at 2:00.

I was thinking you should use a baseball bat instead of a bottle. ''Down boy! Down!''>>>


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

Do you believe we are the only beings in the entire universe?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

loudpipes said:


> Do you believe we are the only beings in the entire universe?


I doubt it. There are so many other planets out there that could support life(under some forms), that it would be unrealistic and selfish to claim for sure that Earth is the only planet that has life in this Universe and that we are the only intelligent specie.

Why would Earth be so special? Why would life have only appeared on Earth? If the theory according to which the ingredients of life are carried across the Universe by comets is true, then it is very likely that life was spread on many other planets.

We will only know for sure when we will have the means to properly explore the Universe.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I doubt it. There are so many other planets out there that could support life(under some forms), that it would be unrealistic and selfish to claim for sure that Earth is the only planet that has life in this Universe and that we are the only intelligent specie.
> 
> Why would Earth be so special? Why would life have only appeared on Earth? If the theory according to which the ingredients of life are carried across the Universe by comets is true, then it is very likely that life was spread on many other planets.
> 
> We will only know for sure when we will have the means to properly explore the Universe.


So true..

Sadly, that'll never happen anytime soon. Maybe in the next 3-4 lifetimes when the world stops absolutely hating each other.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

iCod said:


> So true..
> 
> Sadly, that'll never happen anytime soon. Maybe in the next 3-4 lifetimes when the world stops absolutely hating each other.


It's just not financially viable in the near future. Plus we lack the needed technology to travel fast enough even across our solar system.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speaking of the out-of-control kids and teens running the streets, how would you, SadVlad, make it possible to clean up the streets. You can't use the circus because that is taken.

Would you want these kidz to be educated? Work-school program? 

Also, would you put prostitutes to work, not for sex, but for legitimate jobs? For instance, prostitutes care about the way they dress. If one became a receptionist, that would be a legitimate job. Another prostitute could be a fashion designer.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Speaking of the out-of-control kids and teens running the streets, how would you, SadVlad, make it possible to clean up the streets. You can't use the circus because that is taken.
> 
> Would you want these kidz to be educated? Work-school program?
> 
> Also, would you put prostitutes to work, not for sex, but for legitimate jobs? For instance, prostitutes care about the way they dress. If one became a receptionist, that would be a legitimate job. Another prostitute could be a fashion designer.


Never thought about this before. They should be put in a program that would teach them some useful skills for the job market, so they can find a job later on.

Sport, music or dance could also be useful to take them from the street and give them something more interesting to do. Give them a purpose or a meaning.

This may be more controversial but they could also be integrated in a program that would have the countryside and farming in focus. Teach them how to take care of animals or grow some plants. Of course, if they would be interested in that.

As for prostitutes, it depends on what other skills they may have. They are not all the same. Maybe some would do ok working as hairstylists, makeup artists, cashier, tailor, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> Never thought about this before. They should be put in a program that would teach them some useful skills for the job market, so they can find a job later on.
> 
> Sport, music or dance could also be useful to take them from the street and give them something more interesting to do. Give them a purpose or a meaning.
> 
> ...


It was an interesting question. I think prostitutes could be dancers, too.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It was an interesting question. I think prostitutes could be dancers, too.


Sure, dancers too. Why not?

I see pole dancing it's turning into a sport these days.

Check out this girl from Ukraine doing a number on Next Star in Romania. I think she won the contest.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I see 9 posts have disappeared for some reason. Dark forces may have been involved in this. >


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you watch NBA basketball?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

CWe said:


> Do you watch NBA basketball?


No. I'm not a basketball fan and it's not broadcasted here anyway.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Another 22 replies just disappeared. Is someone deleting their posts or is the SAS count a mess for some reason?:serious:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Booooooooooooooooored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring on some new questions, please.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

what do you think of the slavs squatting meme? and do you, or would you, partake in any squatting yourself?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

bad baby said:


> what do you think of the slavs squatting meme? and do you, or would you, partake in any squatting yourself?


I talked to a few slavs(southern and eastern) but not one of them mentioned squatting as something common there. So I don't know if the stereotype is grounded in reality. If it is common, maybe it was borrowed from kazaks(eastern slavs) and ottoman turks(southern)..

No, I don't want to show my bulge to other people.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^well that's disappointing.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

bad baby said:


> ^well that's disappointing.


Oh, wait...You assumed I am slav myself. I am not. I live in Transylvania. We are not slavs.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Bring it on!:nerd:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That was me, I'm going to delete myself into oblivion.


I noticed your posts were gone. Why delete them?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Perma ban doesn't delete your posts. I want to leave but I have to wipe my existence off here first.


I see. Good luck out there.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Would you stay safe in the present or go 300 years into the future without knowing what's gonna happen and without the possibility to return to the present?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If you could make any one movie what would it be about?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

GodOfBeer said:


> Would you stay safe in the present or go 300 years into the future without knowing what's gonna happen and without the possibility to return to the present?


Stay in the present. I already feel pretty estranged. Going 300 years into the future would just make that feeling a lot worse. I would also need a whole new alphabetization because everything would most likely be new to me. How would I support myself without having the needed skills of those times? I would be more of an outsider/outcast than I am today.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> If you could make any one movie what would it be about?


Never thought about this before. Maybe something related to mental disorders. I like trying to understand how the mind of an unusual individual is working. The strange ways in which the said individual is perceiving the life and the world itself. What is his/her story? What turned him/her into the current individual? How did he/she manage to cope with the ''inner demons''? How could her/his life evolve? etc.

So maybe a psychological movie. Drama or thriller.

People with Dissociative Identity Disorder, personality disorders and mood disorders are particularly interesting. In that order.


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

should I call an escort tonight? or save money and rub one out instead

decisions decisions...


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

While in the middle of the best lovemaking of your life, if your lover asked you to squeal like a dolphin, would you?


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you think it's naive for people in our situation (those who suffer from extreme SA / inferiority complexes) to cling to the idea lasting relationships?


By this I mean, wouldn't the cold mindset of expecting nothing from people be somewhat liberating to most of us--thus not feeling disappointed and we can just more or less put ourselves out there and experience new short relationships with many people yet fear rejection less cause ultimately we know it won't last? (I feel as if I didn't eloquently type this out, sry)


So I guess my question is, what type of stance do you take on friendship/relationships? Do you expect mostly disappointment from new people or do you sometimes trust too easily if they somehow initially come off as trustworthy to you somehow? Do you write people off easily or believe in constant "second" chances?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

thatGuyyy said:


> should I call an escort tonight? or save money and rub one out instead
> 
> decisions decisions...


Your call.

What's an ''escort''? Is that a fancy word for prostitute?
I never resorted to prostitutes, so I'd pass that.


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Your call.
> 
> What's an ''escort''? Is that a fancy word for prostitute?
> I never resorted to prostitutes, so I'd pass that.


Yea. My ex stopped being my booty call awhile ago, and a man still has needs


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

NE2 said:


> While in the middle of the best lovemaking of your life, if your lover asked you to squeal like a dolphin, would you?


:lol

Good one, although very simple: No way in Hell!

But maybe, just maybe, I'll sound like a bull if she'll sound like a mare. That's so sexy! :haha


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Malek said:


> Do you think it's naive for people in our situation (those who suffer from extreme SA / inferiority complexes) to cling to the idea lasting relationships?
> 
> By this I mean, wouldn't the cold mindset of expecting nothing from people be somewhat liberating to most of us--thus not feeling disappointed and we can just more or less put ourselves out there and experience new short relationships with many people yet fear rejection less cause ultimately we know it won't last? (I feel as if I didn't eloquently type this out, sry)
> 
> So I guess my question is, what type of stance do you take on friendship/relationships? Do you expect mostly disappointment from new people or do you sometimes trust too easily if they somehow initially come off as trustworthy to you somehow? Do you write people off easily or believe in constant "second" chances?


Unfortunately, most of us need to love and feel loved to be emotionally healthy. We crave to be in a relationship. People always want what they don't have or can't have. You get depressed if you have no meaningful relationship and no perspectives in that area. Of course, you tend to get depressed if you are rejected or dumped too. We are constantly chasing an ideal of love that we may never find. The question is: Do we settle for the closest thing to that ideal or not?

I don't start by thinking this person will just be another disappointment. That's an unhealthy approach. Why blame this new individual for what other people may have done? Everyone has positives and negatives. As long as the positives are more important to me than the negatives, I will give that person a shot.

I rarely get really emotionally attached. But when I do, I invest a lot of time, energy and emotions into it. I usually end things in a rather easy way with people that have disappointment me very much. Except for those very few I feel a strong connection with. Like this girl ... I would have ended things with anyone else immediately if things would have gotten so toxic, but I couldn't do it in her case. So I kept compromising, gave tons of chances, but that still lead nowhere...only to pain and misery.

One thing that I learned out of all that is that you should never compromise more than once. The more you compromise, the less respect you get.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

^
I like your answer, I try to remind myself what you stated. I'm not perfect I constantly get emotional and forget--but I think you're right in this. Balance is essential.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Stay in the present. I already feel pretty estranged. Going 300 years into the future would just make that feeling a lot worse. I would also need a whole new alphabetization because everything would most likely be new to me. How would I support myself without having the needed skills of those times? I would be more of an outsider/outcast than I am today.


I agree. I'd also feel depressed knowing that everyone I knew and met in my life would be dead for a long time. And I'd need to catch up with everything that happened in the past 300 years. Hell, I'm still trying to learn what happened 300 years ago.

What about the past? Would you go back for more than 100 years into the past? You could choose for how long you could go back though.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

GodOfBeer said:


> I agree. I'd also feel depressed knowing that everyone I knew and met in my life would be dead for a long time. And I'd need to catch up with everything that happened in the past 300 years. Hell, I'm still trying to learn what happened 300 years ago.
> 
> *What about the past? Would you go back for more than 100 years into the past? You could choose for how long you could go back though.*


I think not. Medicine was way worse then than it it is now. I could die out of some issue that is easily treated nowadays. Not to mention the hygiene and the mentality of those times. I bet my social phobia would be even more stygmatized than it is today.


----------



## thatGuyyy (Jun 16, 2015)

would you rather fight a horse sized duck, or a hundred duck sized horses?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

thatGuyyy said:


> would you rather fight a horse sized duck, or a hundred duck sized horses?


Depends on my mood and if the duck or the horses have a strategy or not. I think I'll take on that duck.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

_*Ask away*_ for one last time. Anything you wanted to ask but didn't. I'll try to read and reply a bit later.


----------



## SnowXFire50 (Jul 23, 2015)

What is your favorite website?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Who is your favorite feminist? What is your opinion on the patriarchy?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SnowXFire50 said:


> What is your favorite website?


Currently, Vk. I listen to music and I can watch movies, all for free. Some really good looking girls in there too.

http://vk.com


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Esteban said:


> Who is your favorite feminist?


I don't even have a favourite actor/actress or singer. :lol I do not actively support any movement of any kind. Not even political parties. Sorry, but I do not know any famous feminist.



Esteban said:


> What is your opinion on the patriarchy?


I don't have any strong opinion on it. Neither patriarchy or matriarchy are perfect social systems. So we should probably work with what we have and try to find the best compromise. Not a topic that keeps me awake at night to be honest.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you threatened by strong and independent women?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you like to dress up cats?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Esteban said:


> Are you threatened by strong and independent women?


I am bothered by the use of the word ''strong''. There are no ''strong'' or ''weak'' men or women. Those are just labels. Like ''real'' men and women. I despise those labels. There are simply individuals with different personalities, temperaments, characters, behaviours, systems of beliefs, difficulties, etc.

If by independent you mean financially independent, no. Why would I? Especially in this era(when consumerism is huge and most people are keep buying stuff they do not need, just to not feel inferior to their neighbours or friends) it's best, if not mandatory(if you are desperate to keep up with the rest), for both men and women to work.

I think the best way in a marriage is to keep most of the money together to be able to make bigger mutual investments, but also have smaller amounts of money separated. That way there will be no wierd situations in which she would have to ask him money for tampons or he would have to ask her money for a condom. Of course, this is my current opinion. Everyone is free to do whatever they want and see if they were right on the long run.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

meepie said:


> Do you like to dress up cats?


:grin2:

Some are cute when you watch them online, but I would never do that to my cat. Just feels wrong. They already have fur so why put clothes on them? They are not humans. It's almost like it affects their dignity and you are mocking them. They are lovely as they are and should be able to play outside, climb trees and do everything cats are supposed to do. I am against keeping a cat mostly in the house all day long(like a flat plant) or try to humanize it.


----------

